# Sick to my stomach..



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

I might have screwed up but I don't know how..

Mixed 2 teaspoons of dismiss with 2 gallons of water and sprayed the sedge and misc weeds 5 days ago.

This is the before and after





Needless to say I'ma bit worried. I expected some discoloration but this seems excessive..


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I tend to mix spot sprays light, because I tend to get heavy handed with spot sprays. You didn't kill it, but you may be a couple of weeks to recovery.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@Spammage

I hope you're right! I can handle 2 week recovery.. I can't handle death!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

It will recover. It like take 2-4 weeks but it definitely will recover. I messed up last year and sprayed dismiss and certainly combo and without thinking 7 days later applied t-nex and anuew. My lawn took 6 weeks to recover.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think this is a classic example of "spraying angry". Most of us have done it… some twice. It'll recover.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@Redtwin

Lol yes exactly why I told my wife. "I was mad at the sedge and probably over did it"


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@LittleBearBermuda 
Thanks for the reassurance. I feel much better after hearing others' same experience


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah I don't really like using dismiss on turf it's not forgiving at all. Since it's zoysia Im thinking it's going to take a while to fix itself.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I like to mix a low rate of Dismiss with a surfactant. I know that surfactant is not recommended with Dismiss but that seems to work for me. On healthy Bermuda it has never even dinged the grass. On some of my weaker spots it may slow down the growth rate.

Not scientific or even a recommendation its just what works for me. However, I will be switching to Certainty for my next couple of applications as the weather warms up and want to hit my sedge with something different.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

I've noticed that some liquid herbicides are labeled as ounces per 1000 sq ft. rather than the typical ounces per gallon. That assumes you will be treating a large area and not spot spraying like many of us do. Depending on how long you direct a spray at a particular clump of weeds you may end up applying 3-5 times the amount of diluted product compared to what is recommended. I had this conversation with a tech support person last week when their product was consistently browning out my zoysia and taking a LONG time to recover.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

when spraying sedge- I usually have a mix of celsius, dismiss, and certainty (as I use it for every other weed) I stick the tip of the sprayer down into the canopy of the grass at the base of the weed. Pull the trigger for about a second and that is it. It works great and does not damage the grass.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Your motion and walk rate while spot spraying should be the same as when you are doing a blanket app. The only difference is that you will let off of the trigger when you don't see weeds. I learned that after spraying Quinclorac angrily.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

But..... At least the sedge is dead. :lol:


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Is sulfentrazone the same as Dismiss? 
I seeded zoysia on May 09th and sprayed that at 4 oz per 1000 sqft. I had and still have tons of weeds, large plants. lol.
So, I applied and the next day, I saw damage on the weeds, but I didn't notice anything on the baby zoysia. But I didn't spot spray or checked for damage on the entire lawn. It has passed a week now and I don't think that was enough to take the weeds down, I may do another app tonight. I like to apply late at night so I don't have anyone walking by. 
Wish her a fast recovery, this Cavalier looks awesome.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Lots of us have been there, done that. It'll recover.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ken_K said:


> I've noticed that some liquid herbicides are labeled as ounces per 1000 sq ft. rather than the typical ounces per gallon. That assumes you will be treating a large area and not spot spraying like many of us do. Depending on how long you direct a spray at a particular clump of weeds you may end up applying 3-5 times the amount of diluted product compared to what is recommended. I had this conversation with a tech support person last week when their product was consistently browning out my zoysia and taking a LONG time to recover.


@Ken_K yes I have been pondering that very fact, how do I mix based on sq footage I'm not using, and how many gallons of mixed should be applied to 1000 sq ft? Anyways, lots of lessons learner this go-around


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@wilsonline 
Yes dismiss is sulfy. I expected discoloring but as mentioned earlier, I probably over sprayed in an effort to knock out the sedge in one round. The cavalier is nice though, it's my 2nd season and I'm learning "how to" as I go. This site is a lifesaver


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@RaginCajun

Lol yes that is true! I'm not getting complacent though, I know the reinforcements will be along soon


----------



## Houston_Zoysia_Club (10 mo ago)

Wow that damage looks a lot more severe then just some burning of the grass blades, I hope it recovers for you in 6 weeks or so. Using the teaspoon method to measure is not always appropriate, I always weigh out the product a slight heap of the spoon can be a bad day. I also only spray a combo of Celsius/Sedgehammer/surfactant on my zoysia it was a bit expensive but has last me into my 3rd season and is generally quite mild on the turf even in hot temperatures.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't think it was a mixing/measuring problem, it was a spot-spray problem.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> I don't think it was a mixing/measuring problem, it was a spot-spray problem.


Agreed


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm so annoyed! After doing all that damage to the zoysia, that sedge didn't even fully die. Looks like zombie sedge, but it's still there 🤬🤬


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's pretty typical of Sulfentrazone. I'm still having to do repeat applications after several season of working against green kyllinga. Just keep after it and you will start to see less and less of it. Check the label of whichever version you are using, I think it mentions something about a 35-day interval between applications. Be sure to check for annual maximums as well.

I have just about eliminated it in my yard. I have heard that Certainty works a little better but is slower. I like the warm fuzzy I get when the kyllinga is completely scorched 2 days later.

On the other hand, your turf recovered nicely!


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@Redtwin

I plan on picking up some certainty now that temps are over 90. I'm also 🤏 this close to just painting with glyphosate but I'll stay patient. I read somewhere about a 3 cycle sulfy application that will act as a pre-em, but I'm very hesitant to use it anymore after it torched the grass. I don't think I'll ever have to courage to do a blanket app. And yes, thanks, most of it has recovered pretty well.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If Cavalier Zoysia is anything like Zeon, I could see it having a real problem with Sulfentrazone. Certainty will not do that. However it is less of a pre emergent against sedges.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks @Greendoc !


----------

